# Finished my tongue and groove jig,... (Pics)



## civ (May 19, 2014)

Works perfectly. I can cut grooves up to 9/16" deep and cut stock up to maybe 4" or so wide.


----------



## civ (May 19, 2014)

So basically the whole jig is positioned relative to the saw blade via the table grooves. You then use to adjustment bolt to adjust the width of the tongues. Once you have the size you want you lock that sled with the wing nut. You place the stock up against the aluminum repetition fence and then slide over the vertical fence and then lock that in place. Slide you stock through and then repeat for all cuts.


----------



## civ (May 19, 2014)

The vertical fence is nearly 90 degrees.


----------



## civ (May 19, 2014)

Oh I forgot,.. once you have the tongue size you slide over the whatever you want to call it to close up the space between it and bade. Whatever.


----------

